# Job Vacancy - Area Sales and Account Manager - Martin Cawardine & Co



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Area Sales and Account Manager

Exciting full-time Sales and Account Management position offering comprehensive training, competitive salary and company car. A full valid UK driving license is required as well as a fundamental passion in coffee.

Martin Carwardine and Co is an independent coffee roast house, proudly supplying fresh hand-roasted specialty coffee across the South West.

The vacancy is for a motivated, confident and organised individual to support clients in the Somerset area, providing expert barista training and customer care. This role is equally sales focused. Candidates will be required to seek out new customers and will be responsible for telephone sales enquiries.

Applicants must be friendly with great communication skills and previous customer service experience. Previous experience in Sales and Account Management is favourable but all applications will be considered.

For further information or to submit a CV/covering letter please click the apply button or call 01934 853 800.

Closing date: 18/05/16

http://www.lovecoffee.co.uk


----------

